

Nokia Reveals iPhone Competitor And Prepares To Do Battle With iTunes - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nokia_reveals_iphone_competitor_battles_itunes.php

======
mickt
About time Nokia! However, it would be nice to see some Specs for the phone,
how the UI works, and what this means for developers who want to write apps
for this phone.

Also, with all these different phones running different OS's it makes it
harder for us developer types to target all the platforms, unless we could
write apps using Java and/or Flex which Apple disallows.

~~~
greyman
> It uses the Symbian S60 operating system

Hmm...I don't want to parrot a hype, but I would prefer Android, maybe just
for the sake of coolness.

~~~
shimi
I agree, S60 isn't easy to develop, while Android is as sweet as sweet can be
for developers.

~~~
schtog
Why isn't it easy to develop for Symbian?

I thought Symbian was the superior mobile-OS? Obviously that doesn't mean that
it is easy to develop for it though so it could still be a great OS.

~~~
shimi
Developing Symbian code is a challenge, Symbian developers are hard to find on
great demand (if you want a pay rise you may consider dive into it :-) )

It was the best until a few years ago, but now the competition had caught up
with it.

RIM(Blackberry) were always good, the last Windows mobile is stable, iPhone is
getting there, and mobile linux (where Android is on of its flavours) is
looking to gain some market as well.

I'm not saying the Symbian is going to die in the near future, but it lost a
lot of ground, and they got a lot of catching up to do.

------
truebosko
This looks really cool. I was just listening yesterday to Adam Curry totally
saying how awesome his Nokia e71 (or close to that) was awesome. Before that,
I never really thought of Nokia smartphones since they aren't very popular
here in Blackberry central (waterloo, ontario)

